# Shrimps in moderatly cold water?



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am thinking about setting up my 10 gallon as a cold water tank with CPDs and shrimp. The tank will be in my basement which stays about 17-18 degrees in the winter (C) and up to about 23 in the summer. 

Can anyone recommend species I can keep happily in these temps? The more colourful/unique the better?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Cherry shrimps and all others_ Neocaridina Heteropoda _ like yellow, blue pearl, snowballs, etc. can live starting from 18C.

At the same time CPD require 20-25°C.

I suggest you to get a small heater and set up to 22°C it will give a stable temperature and broader selection of possible tank inhabitants


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

There is a GTAA member that is selling Hydor heaters for a good price.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18616

I don't know the size of your tank but I own both the 25W & 50W which are placed in a 5.5g and 10g respectfully. Both the 25/50 are the same short size with adjustable dial for temp and fully submersible and can be placed in any position as recommedned by the manufactuer. I've had the 25W in use for since first week of Jan/2010 and it's been running till now holding the temp ~1-2C from the dial reading without diviating (sp) any more.

IIRC that GTAA member is selling the 25W @ $15 but I'll have to check. Cheaper then BA's and works good.

EDIT correction:



> Originally Posted by kousman
> $14 MINI HEATER Aquarium Heater 7.5W f/tanks up to 5 gal UL
> $16 MINI HEATER Aquarium Heater 15W for tanks 5-10 gal
> $20 THEO UL Heater 25W


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My CPO dwarf crayfish live in my unheated 70F tanks all year round with no problem, and are breeding for me! Most shrimps and crays can tolerate lower temps as during the rainy seasons the water cools down!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I had some cherry shrimp in an unheated tank full of java moss last winter, at temps often as low as 16C, probably down to 15C at times. They stopped breeding and the numbers gradually decreased. By spring there were none left.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

beware of dwarf crayfish they eat shrimps


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

bae said:


> I had some cherry shrimp in an unheated tank full of java moss last winter, at temps often as low as 16C, probably down to 15C at times. They stopped breeding and the numbers gradually decreased. By spring there were none left.


I'm noticing the same (same setup too), no breeding. In the summer they were breeding like rabbits when the temperature was around 20~


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> beware of dwarf crayfish they eat shrimps


No, they should not. James keeps them together.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> No, they should not. James keeps them together.


coz james has a big tank and lots of plants so they can easily hide.
I read some other forums they eat each other when molting so they musnt keep in smaller tanks. you can keep them with some but you can expect them to kill some of the shrimp.

http://www.shrimp-n-it.com/invertebrates/mexicanorange.shtml


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Fallacy...dwarf crays do not eat shrimps unless they are dead or dying! I keep all my crays in with my shrimps, most of the shrimps jump out of the way of the crays when they see them coming....I found one shrimp riding on the head of my cray! Too bad I didn't have the camera right then 

By the way, that tank is only 10 gallon square and right now my 5 gallon has a cray and some shrimp in it too and they are not doing anything! Only big crays are deadly to fish and shrimps, but the dwarf kind are not...they will clean up anything on the bottom, so dead and dying Yes they will eat them.


----------

